# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Lexomeni dhe mua!

## guntheric

Tani filloi vjeshta per guntheric vandalin. Sapo u ktheva nga Shqiperia ku isha me pushime(e cpushime thuaj!) dhe o burra ti hyjme punes se na kishte varur turinjte qe e kishim lene pasdore per gati nje muaj. Ne fakt me duket sikur nuk kisha ikur kurre sepse u ambientova menjehere me ritmin e jetes, ate qe kisha lene per sa isha ne atdhe. Ah atdheu!!! Njeri me thoshte qe nuk behet kurse tjetri qe nuk behet fare. Bile fillonin e ziheshin per kete pune. Ne nje gje binin dakord: mos u kthe me thonin. Bile me shanin e me kercenonin kur une I kundeshtoja. Qeke trrap qe dashke me u kthy! ishte pergjigjja e tyre. Ne fakt perdornin nje fjale tjeter ne vend te trrap por nuk na lejon edukata ta perdorim. Ah, se harrova, nuk na lejojne dhe policat. 
Keshtu pra vandali u largua nga atdheu me disa kujtime te bukura(ne fakt ka qene nje nga verat me te bukura qe kam kaluar) te cilat vec mall te krijojne. Disa kujtime te tjera te krijojne vec urrejtje. Sigurisht ketu ne fillim te listes hyjne politikanet. Perdor thonjneza per te treguar qe vec politikane nuk jane. Mund ti quash hajdute, si puna e Nanos, mund ti quash barkderra, Hajdaraga me vjen nder mend, mund ti quash rrugace, Edi Rama ze vendin e pare ketu, mund ti quash kokemushka, Saliu ia merr ne kthese te gjitheve, mund ti quash karafila ende te papjekur qe merren me punet e te medhenjve, a ka me karafil se Majko?, e mund ti quash cte duash tjeter por vec politikane jo. Pra e vetmja gje e perbashket qe kane eshte se askush nuk eshte politikan, te pakten me kuptimin qe i jep fjales Perendimi, se ne Shqiperi jane politikane e shkuar politikaneve. Bile mund ti quajne dhe politikane me ***** deri ne toke. Nuk po e zgjas me me politiken sepse e di qe shumica nga ju bini dakord me mua, prandaj do duket sikur po i flas gjyshes ulur ne kolltuk kur arrnon ndonje corape.

Ne Tirane pata fatin te takoj dike nga ky forum. Eh, sit e thuash, eshte e vetmja gje per te cilen nuk jam larguar nga forumi. Dua te them qe megjithese shumica jane caraca, sidomos administratoret, ka edhe disa qe vertet jane tipa te lezecem. 

Tashme vandalit nuk I ngelet gje tjeter per te bere vecse te filloje te pergatitet per vjeshten, e cila do jete..po e quaj jo normale per shkak te veshtiresive qe do has ne disa fusha. Le te shpresojme se do ia dalim mbane!
Me forumin nuk e di sa do merrem. Te shohim ne cgjendje do jemi. Po patem kohe per te humbur a per tu argetuar me ndonje sherr(sidomos me administratoren qe vdes per mu) do e shihni vandalin perreth. Kismet!

----------


## Fiori

Vandal mire se u ktheve!

Edhe une kete vjeshte kam shume mesime dhe shume "probleme" te tjera qe me jane vene ne gare ne koke e bejne koncert per qejfin e tyre, keshtu mos u pergatit kot per sulm se nuk po te bezdis. Megjithate meditimet e tua vertet me pelqejne... (kane karakter e kam fjalen). 


Pershendetje!


p.s. administratoret i ke njohur shume pak per ti vleresuar, gjithsesi nq se te jep kenaqesi "iluzioni" i kundert, shijoje!

----------


## guntheric

Vandali nuk vlereson njeriun qe ben punen e administratorit. Jam mese i sigurte qe jeni njerez te mire. E kush jam une njehere te vleresoj njeriun?! Une vleresoj pikerisht punen tuaj. Nuk besoj se jeni te afte te mbani balancat sidhe nuk besoj se jeni te afte te vendosni "rregullin", dmth cilat shkrime te mbani e cilat te hiqni. Nese nuk ju mjaftojne fjalet e vandalit mund te pyesni anetaret e tjere a jane te kenaqur me punen tuaj apo jo. Une ju ngel ne klase te gjitheve, te pakten ata qe kam lexuar, duke filluar nga ty, qe gjysmat e shkrimeve mi ke fshire kurse te tjerat nuk kam idene ku mi ke hedhur. Nuk jeni objektive fare. Kete jua kam thene e do jua them gjithmone. Vandali nuk ka kohe te rishkruaj nje shkrim 17 here e ta postoj po aq. Ndaj me duket kohe e humbur ky forum(kjo eshte nje arsye). Nese doni vec levdata ma thoni se vandali ju falendero dhe largohet qetesisht, ashtu sic erdhi. 

Vajzes qe mban emrin Fiori i uroj vjeshte te mbare. administratores me te njejtin emer i uroj te jete me e qete duke i rikujtuar se ka pergjegjesi me te madhe se nje vandal si puna e gunthericut per te mbajtur.

Nuk mund te them se ky shkrim eshte nje "kthim". Me teper eshte nje kalim tangent. Kthimi, nese vjen, do vije me vone. Le te shpresojme!

----------


## Fiori

Mire atehere, heren tjeter kur te kthehesh dhe te qendrosh per pak ore _(per te mos thene qe ata te cilet e krijuan dhe administrojne kete forum, nuk kane zgjedhje kur kane kohe te merren e kur nuk kane jo)_ ne faqet e forumit, do te le te administrosh ti, me te gjitha te drejtat e administrimit - atehere do shikojme sa "objektiv" mund te jete nje njeri ne te tilla raste.

Ne lidhje me anetaret qe do pyesesh, te vetmit qe do pergjigjen jane ata te cilet edhe pse kane marre nga dy tre here ban nga ky forum, kane bere cmos te kthehen perseri e perseri nuk e thone fjalen e mire, fjale e cila as mua as ndonje tjetri nuk i duhet qe te fleje i qete. 


Pershendetje e mirese u kthefsh !

----------


## glaukus 001

Thjesht, bukur e me kunj gunterian     :buzeqeshje: 

Se mu kujtua ajo poezia mbi vijat e bardha.... A mund te kete rregulla e qetesi  ne kaosin e atyre qindrave qe shkruajne ketu, pale sikur te dilnim nga virtualiteti dhe te debatonim pe verteti duke u pare ne sy, eh cdo vinte ...
Ai ekuilibri i shkrete i administratoreve humbet mes morise se posteve te seriozeve e adoleshenteve, stilit dhe mjeshterise se fyerjeve qe disa perdorin, mes nxitimit pasi pune te tjera i presin ne jeten e prekshme, mes llastikut/ligjit forumist se ku duhet vendosur kufiri e sa duhet lejuar provokimi apo kerkimi i te vertetes ... Ajo vije e shkrete qe kenaq te gjithe shpirtrat nuk besoj se do gjendet ndonjehere ashtu si disa urojne qe te moderoheshin nga redaktore/kritike te vertete e me liberale.
Ja pra se kreret nuk i ndryshoni dot por me shume se me pronaret e klubit ndoshta duhet te shihni shoqerine e klientat qe pijne ne te, ashtu sic edhe pronaret te magazinojne me mire arkat e mallrat qe njerezit sjellin ketu. Po ashtu mund ti shihnin ata edhe me syte e kembesorit e jo te kaloresit qe s'ka kohe te merret seriozisht me cdo person/shpirt me vete, aq me teper me ata qe kane shpirt artisti ...
Nje lloj shtepie a vatre me e ngrohte do ngrohte shume veta ashtu sic edhe rregullat e tejkalimet duhet te perkulen e lemohen ne varesi cilesise se metalit ... 

guntheric, mos sill ketu origjinalin e vetem , mbaje nje KOPJE edhe per vete ne programet microsoft word a works a shtypi (printoji) ne leter se nje dite do kesh deshire ti lexosh per vete a dikujt tjeter ashtu sic edhe Forumi mund te humbase rrugeve te harreses a shperberjes dikur (shpresoj jo). Do ishte mire qe te shikonim edhe veten kur akuzojme te tjeret dhe te perpiqemi ti veme disa kufinj vetes ndonjehere ...

E kush mund te futet ne mendjen e gjendjen e te gjithe te perjashtuarve (banned) por mos u kerko falenderim per ''mikpritjen'' dhe fjalet me vend qe nuk iu thane apo u duheshin thene kur duhej e sa duhej, sidomos kur ishin te revoltuar/inatosur per dicka qe mund te trajtohej me profesionalisht/miqesiht/vllazerisht se tashme keni dhe pervoje ne mardheniet me publikun ...

----------


## Redi

Pardje nje prej manaxhereve te turnit tjeter erdhi ne turnin tim meqenese si manaxheri im ashtu dhe assistenti mungonin.

Cdo dite kur bisedoja me te, ajo vetem ankohej per ato qe benim dhe nuk ishte asnjehere e kenaqur. 
PSe kjo eshte ber keshtu? Pse ashtu? Duhet bere keshtu se nuk eshte mire ashtu... etj etj

Me ne fund iu dha rasti qe te provonte dicka. Pas dy oreve te para mu betua qe nuk do te drejtonte me ne turnin tim.
Me tha qe: -"Eshte e vertete qe nuk mund te kuptosh dike pa e vene veten ne poziten e tij".
Me pyeti: "Si ja ben ti qe e perballon gjithe kete stress, plus shkollen?"

Une vetem qesha dhe nuk i ktheva pergjigje.

Koha eshte gjeja me e vyer per njeriun dhe eshte mekat ta shperdorosh ate. Dhe nuk ka shperdorim me te madh se sa te mundohesh te besh te tjeret te kuptojne ate qe eshte e pamundur per te kuptuar. 
Te tregosh Empati eshte virtyt qe shume pak persona e kane prandaj dhe jo me kot eshte virtyti me pak i kerkuar por aq shume i deshiruar.

Ne rast se je njeri, dmth qe ke nje tru dhe nje llogjike gjithashtu. Dmth qe ke aftesi per te menduar, llogjikuar, kritikuar etj etj. Por deri ketu, pasi me vone gjerat ndahen dhe cdokush mendon se ka me vete te verteten dhe te drejten absolute. 

Te kritikosh eshte shume me e lehte se te ndertosh. Te ideosh eshte po ashtu e lehte. Ti zbatosh do pune, vullnet, durim, kohe etj etj. 
Ata qe ndertojne me pak jane ata qe enderrojne, filozofojne dhe kritikojne me shume.

----------


## glaukus 001

Duke ecur ne nje nga ''repartet'' ku isha caktuar te punoja rastesisht ndesha nje flete te varur ne mur. Kisha kaluar disa here prane saj por kete rradhe vendosa  ta lexoj se edhe punen shpesh nuk e kam fort urgjente a te lodhshme.... Ishin fjali te mbledhura kushedi se ku dhe pas tyre ishin vene edhe moshat e personave qe i kishin thene. Me terhoqi vemendjen shprehja e nje 13-vjecari - ''Per te bere vetem te lumtur duhet te besh dike tjeter me pare''.
Me kujtoi ndodhine e nje plaku malsor qe donte te ndizte cibukun dhe nipi i solli nje thengjill te ndezur vendosur mbi pellembe ku nje shtrese hiri sherbente si mbrojtese ... ''Eh - kish thene plaku - sot edhe prej fmise mson''  
Bukur, por edhe ca te tjera nuk ishin keq. Ja disa qe i shkruajta ne nje cope leter:

_What have I learned from life_  (Cfare kam mesuar nga jeta)

Kam mesuar se ...

- Nuk te kushton gje te tregohesh i mire

- Gje e rendesishme nuk eshte ajo qe te tjeret mendojne per ty por ajo qe ti mendon per veten

- Ne cdo takim a ballafaqim pavaresisht nga shkurtesia ne leme dicka ne mendjen e dikujt

- Shkolla pervoja e kujtimet jane 3 gjerat qe askush nuk t'i merr dot

- Gjerat e thjeshta jane ato qe te sjellin kenaqesi

- Jeta e sukseshme eshte njesoj si ti biesh violines- Duhet te praktikohesh cdo dite

- Gezimi eshte si parfum - S'mund t'ua japesh te tjereve pa te te rene pak mbi rrobat e tua

Por me shume me terhoqi kjo:

- Ne rritemi (shpirterisht) VETEM kur e shtyjme veten pertej asaj qe dime/njohim.

Me pas rastisa ne nje grup qe po shinin televizor dhe ne lajme po flitej mbi nje burre qe para 2 javesh kish humbur gjithe familjen ne nje aksident automobilistik ( nga shirat e rrembyer) dhe per kujtim te tyre e sidomos te djalit handikapat, shoqeria e tij kish organizuar nje lloj gare me bicikleta dhe ku parate e grumbulluara do shkonin ne ndihme te femijeve te tjere me probleme mendore... Jo keq, vetem se burrit gjate gjithe reportazhit nuk iu hoq buzeqeshja nga fytyra. 
C'njeri ? - po mendoja une - ne shqiptaret nuk gezohemi per mort. Sikur te me kishin lexuar mendimet nje person qe po shihte televizor i thote nje shoku aty prane: E cuditshme, 4 vete humbi dhe perseri duke buzeqeshur rri. 
Ndoshta ish gezuar qe kish mbetur perseri beqar - thashe me vete por edhe duke u turperuar per mendimin mekatar.

Shoku i atij personit nderkohe shtoi: Eshte njeri fetar, ashtu sic ish edhe familja e tij dhe Ai e di se kane shkuar ne parajse. Ai nuk eshte si disa prej nesh qe jemi egoiste dhe ne vend qe te gezohemi qe dikush gjeti nje vend me te mire ne jeten tjeter, ligeshtohemi se mbetem vetem.
Ato fjale me shkunden nga mentaliteti dhe kujtesa e zakoneve me te cilat isha rritur. Nqs ai burre do shihej duke buzeqeshur ne Shqiperi me siguri do kujtohej per te marre por ky i krishtere me la te zgjidh ''enigmen'' e gezimit a qetesise qe vereja tek amerikanet qe kishin humbur ndonje te dashur a te aferm ...
Dicka ndryshoi edhe brenda meje ...

_East Unit (The Hill), Min. Sec. Cust.  LCF_ 13 shtator '003.

----------


## Fiori

> - Gje e rendesishme nuk eshte ajo qe te tjeret mendojne per ty por ajo qe ti mendon per veten


Per shume kohe kam qene pro ketij parimi (akoma ndoshta jam per "lehtesim" opinionesh). Por e shikoj se sa me shume ndeshem me realitetin, me shume e kuptoj sa e lehte eshte per njerzit ne pergjithesi te besojne genjeshtrat e tyre dhe sa e lehte eshte te qetesohet ndergjegja dhe mendimi qe ke per veten. Te paket jane njerzit te cilet e kane mendimin per veten, te tjeret kane humbur veten dhe jetojne me turmen. 


Me kishte marre malli me shkrimet tuaja _(edhe pse si zakonisht, njeri i bie gozhdes dhe tjetri patkoit  )_


....

----------


## guntheric

Ne fakt kam dhe une nje shok qe me thoshte qe puna qe beja ishte e lehte dhe kur I dhashe dicka te bente doli qe vertet ishte shume e lehte per te. Pra, Red, meqenese ty te ndodhi e kunderta nuk do te thote qe te gjitheve keshtu do u ndodhe. Dhe dicka tjeter. Po i flet vandalit per ndertime.(!) Te kritikosh-me thua- eshte me e lehte se te ndertosh. Sigurisht qe vandali eshte shume kundra kesaj. Te kritikosh eshte shume here me e veshtire sesa te ndertosh. Dhe te jap vetem nje arsye, qe ti bie shkurt e te mos zgjatem sa nga njeri cep ne tjetrin. Kur dikush kritikon merr parasysh qe rreagimi i atij ose atyre qe kritikon do jete negativ ndaj kritikes. Kjo do te thote qe kritiku po rref uje ne hava kur merret aq seriozisht me ndertuesin saqe i dedikon nje pjese te kohes se tij per ta kuptuar sa me mire. Nga ana e tyre te gjithe ndertuesit e kane fare te lehte te perqeshin kritiken. Aq e thjeshte eshte saqe vetem duke cituar ndonje ndertues, si psh poetin gjerman Rilke I cili thote qe nuk ka asgje e cila e prek nje veper arti me pak sesa kritika, e ke hedhur poshte te gjithe ate ndertim te paligjshem qe kritiku ngriti mbi ndertimin tend. E megjithate kritiket egzistojne, edhe pse jane ndoshta me te papelqyerit mes ndertuesve.
Sa per ate tjetren: te ideosh eshte po ashtu e lehte vandali nuk e kupton dot. Nga e gjete fjalen te ideosh njehere? Vandali nuk e kish degjuar ndonjehere. Pale empati! E me pas vazhdon me disa pergjithesime qe jo vetem e lodhin vandalin por qe e bejne te ndaloje te merret me pergjigjen.

Me duket qesharake qe kjo pune qe benke paska stres sepse nuk jepni llogari kerrkund per cka vendosni ne forum. Nga na dilka stresi pastaj? Prandaj mbaro shkollen njehere(meqe ra fjala per cfare studion? Apo akoma ske mbaruar te mesmen?) e pastaj hajde e shpjegoi dhe njehere vandalit kete punen e stresit sepse nuk me mbushet mendja qe shkolla ka me teper stres se puna.


Glaukus, vandali ka pervoje gjashte vjecare ne marredheniet me publikun ndaj dhe nuk me pelqen menyra si veprojne pergjegjesit e forumit. Shkrimet qe postohen vertet jane me qindra por ama dhe pergjegjesit jane me dhjetera. Dhe pikerisht vandali po thote qe vertet ka kaos ne kete forum. Ama fajin e gjej tek pergjegjesit. Mirepo fatkeqesisht keta I marrin gjerat shume personalisht dhe jo vetem qe nuk shikojne nese vertet duhet te tjetersojne disi rreagimin e tyre por perkundrazi, te fusin dhe te shara nga mbrapa(bie fjala). Ne postimin tend te dyte pashe dicka qe besoj se ia vlen te komentohet. Ndaj do ta komentoj sapo te gjej pak kohe, te nesermen shpresoj.

Fiori vandalit nuk i intereson te qenit apo te berit pergjegjes forumi. NUk besoj se ne cfare kam shkruar deri tani te kem dhene te kuptosh se dua te behem i tille.

----------


## Fiori

> Thjesht, bukur e me kunj gunterian


Vandal cfare une nuk kuptoj eshte perse duhet te egzistojne kunjat. Nq se ti mendon se une (apo dikush tjeter) jam e vogel ne karakter, atehere ti (apo te tjere) perse nuk beheni njerzit me te medhenj po vazhdoni merreni me vogelsira me te vogla se vogelsirat?! Une dal qe nga ato pak minuta qe shpenzoj ne forum, kur kam kohe ne pune apo shtepi dhe forumi apo cdo mendim _(se ne fund te fundit njeriu shkruan atehere kur ka nevoje te shprehet apo te jape nje opinion)_ rreth tij zhduken jashte kesaj faqeje. 


Zakonisht jam njeri qe nuk perqendrohem shpejt dhe kjo ka te mirat dhe pasoja jo aq te mira. Nje prej ketyre te fundit eshte se me të vertetë nuk mbaj mend pseudo ose emra dhe si rrjedhoje cdo ngjarje qe lidhet me keto psedo dhe emra (dhe ne jeten reale) me zhduket. Nuk e ke idene sa here ne dite marr mesazhe nga njerez qe grinden midis tyre ne forum per histori fare personale te cilat gjysma e forumit i di dhe dashur pa dashur sepse une fshiva nje shkrim qe kish shume ******** del qe une mbaj krahun e njerit apo tjetrit, kur une gati 98% te rasteve as nuk e di per ke person te vecante, apo teme te cilen une kam edituar behet fjale. 


Kete nuk ta them per tu mbrojtur, thjeshte per te te shpjeguar cfare ndodh ne te vertete. Mua mund te me shaje gjysma e forumit, kjo nuk do te thote se u kam fshire mesazhet te gjitheve ketyre, por kur ndodh se keta shkelin rregulla te tjera _(shahen midis tyre, apo shkruajne ku tu teket ne forum sikur te ishte shesh)_ atehere faji me hidhet mua dhe si arsye jepet inati personal.


Le te flasim _(shkruajme, meditojme)_ per dicka tjeter. Nuk dua te te heq vemendjen nga ajo qe do te thuash po fakti eshte se une e kam lexuar dhe ti e di qe une e di cfare nenkupton. Kur te "ofrova" te beheshe drejtues forumi nuk ta drejtova me qellimin e beresit pergjegjes, thjesht per te te dhene mundesine e nje kendveshtrimi tjeter. 


Gjerat nuk jane aq alarmante sa tregohen. Por perderisa po mundohemi per dicka serioze, ja vlen te qendrojme serioze atje ku duhet. Ti shkruan tema per largimin tend ne Shqiperi dhe politikanet ne nje forum letersie, atehere sepse une ta drejtoj ne forumin e duhur (meditime shumicen e rasteve) nuk do te thote se po te ri ty "cekan" tek koka _(madje shumicen e rasteve ne lidhje me ato tema jap plotesisht dakort me ty)_, as se po te privoj te drejten e te shprehurit, mjafton te lexosh tek Pyetje Pergjigje per te mesuar si mund te gjesh shkrime te tuat dhe atehere do i gjesh forumet nga te jane kaluar!



Pershendetje!

----------


## R2T

Guntheric- Kritika eshte artikuluar shume bukur, pergezimet e mia.

Moderatore- Eshte hera e pare qe e shof forumin me syte tuaj.

----------


## Sokoli

Kurse mua porsa m'u fshi nje post tek kjo teme.
E pse? Mbase nga qe thosha se kjo skene me kujton dicka.
Ky mbase do jete i dyti (tek kjo teme gjithmone), por do i numeroj qe tani e tutje.

----------


## Fiori

Sokol, kthe koken prapa se po te ndjekin  :ngerdheshje:  Cfare ke more djale qe shqetesohesh pa vend. Sa here ke thene qe po i largohesh forumit per te mos ju kthyer e sa here te kam pare perseri duke cukitur tek temat ku shkruaj une?! 

Ne vend numero ti, karvani shkon perpara  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Sokoli

Paska pas te drejte vandali kur perdorte termin "administrator karafil". :sarkastik:  

p.s.
[1 post i fshire ne kete teme deri tani]

----------


## Sokoli

Mua po me lind nje pyetje.

Kjo veshtirsia e punes perse eshte ngjeshur me kembe ne kete teme? Mos valle justifikon gafat dhe gabimet e mundshme njerzore? Mos valle eshte ndonje nga ata lapidaret kushtuar vetes ngritur ne bahce nga i zoti i shtepise? Apo mos valle jane te dyja bashke?



p.s.
[ Postet e fshira vazhdojne te mbesin 1]

----------


## drini_në_TR

Eh Sokol. Edhe mua sapo m'u fshi një post, dhe të betohem që s'e fshiva vetë  :ngerdheshje: ... morpo ç'paskan qënë  :ngerdheshje: ...

[1 - 1 poste të hequra = 0 poste të hequra]

p.s. kur pash që dikujt ju hoq posti s'durova dot dhe postova edhe unë që t'më hiqej edhe mua nga dikush i dyshimt. Kush e di se ç'pata thënë i mjeri unë...

----------


## guntheric

Ta shpjegon vandali fare thjesht pse kunjat egzistojne. Atojane nje mjet vetembrojtjeje ne doren e te "dobetit" kundra nje te "forti". NJe fjale e urte amerikane thote qe "nese nuk ke c'ti besh, beje shok!" Ne Shqiperi kjo eshte e pakonceptueshme. Ne fakt dhe ne Amerike e pakonceptueshme eshte,por nejse. Si mund te rreagoje nje i dobet nese nje i forte i ben nje padrejtesi? Duke perdorur fjalen me dy kuptime sigurisht. Nese i kthehet i forti ai justifikohet duke u bazuar ne njerin kuptim te asaj qe tha duke hedhur poshte ate kuptim qe i forti mendoi. Kurse per vete dhe per te tjeret mban kuptimin e pare, ate qe mohoi. Vetem keshtu mund te vazhdoje te kete njefare respekti per vetveten. 

Ketu ne forum gjerat sigurisht nuk jane kaq te thella. Nese shkruan dicka qe nuk ju pelqen juve, qe ju fyen ne menyre te drejtperdrejte, atehere ate shkrim ju do ta zhdukni. Ama nese ai eshte me i embel dhe dyshoni nese ju drejtohet juve apo jo, ose nese ju "fyen" ne menyre te terthorte, do ta mendoni me mire nese vertet duhet te hiqet apo jo. Kunjat sherbejne per kete arsye. 
Nuk po them qe vandali ka perdorur kunja. Ama edhe per ta mohuar nuk e mohoj. Kjo ndodh sepse nuk jam i sigurte nese kam perdorur kunj apo ironi. Ndoshta nuk kam perdorur asnjeren. Kohe per te vrare mendjen e per te lexuar ckam shkruar nuk kam. Ndaj vendosni vete. Ama para se te vendosni kini parasysh qe vandali kunjat apo ironine e perdor vetem aty ku ia vlen. 

Se dyti, Fiori, vandalit i intereson karakteri i askujt nga ju. Ketu mund te shkruajne drogmene, psikopate, skizofrene, kriminele e vandale, te cilet mund te jene te tejrespektueshem nga sa i njohim, pra nga shkrimet e tyre. Pikerisht nga shkrimet ju kam njjohur, ose me mire kam krijuar njne opinion persa i perket punes suaj ne forum. E pra eshte puna juaj qe nuk me pelqen, dhe jo karakteri. Nuk besoj se ke marre ndonje kritike fyese si poete nga vandali duke iu referuar poezive te tua, apo jo?!

Te them te drejten, po cuditem qe si nuk i keni vene ende kycin kesaj teme. Per kete ne fillim u cudit Sokoli, dhe ma percolli ate cudi mua.

----------


## Fiori

Vandal, po mendoja sot - "Sa mire do ishte sikur mos na duhej te punonim fare" (mendim dembelian kuptohet). Nuk e vija dot buzen ne gaz _(e te me besosh jam nga ato qe qesh shume)_ edhe pse pikepytja me e madhe e jetes sime dje, ishte se ku do e kaloja mbasditen, ne te njejten kohe kur _(sic thote nje miku im)_ "Ka njerez qe vdesin urie ne Kine".

Nganjehere te vjen jeta ne fyt edhe te mbyt edhe kur eshte e bukur, ndersa disa kendojne te njejten simfoni, e cila zakonisht fillon me notat "E lagu dhelpra bishtin apo jo", jeta ka mbetur nje ngjyreshe per keta. 

Ndoshta une nuk e mbyll temen se u bera njeriu me i madh, ndoshta sepse vertet po mundohem te te "bej shok" , te te kuptoj, ndoshta sepse nganjehere njerzit grinden me rrobat e tyre dhe nuk ke si i ndryshon pervecse ti pranosh ashtu sic jane  :shkelje syri: 

Tjeter cfare behej nga Shqiperia, ndonje mbrese?....

----------


## Dita

Me thuaj Fiori si mundesh valle
te mbledhesh mbresa nga nje vandal,
kur gjurme te renda nga pas ka lene,
me nxirje sysh, thyer ca dhembe.

"Problematiket" kane vene kembe
ne kete ane forumi e flasin rende.
"Nip Shkreli" (fisniku) ne njeren ane,
"E ka me te gjithe" me vulen Sokol.

Vandal Guntheric-u s'po e lidh dot fillin,
si mundet Fiori te kete zbutur shpirtin.
Kaluan kohet per "Kundermburoje",
me duket koha me diell te ngrohte.

Apo jo Fiori?


Duke bere ca perzgjedhje ne biblioteke te universitetit, shoh nje burre te moshuar qe mbante pantallonat me tiranda dhe me rrip. Ama dhe ky c'optimist qenka, mendova me vete. Dhe m'u kujtuan dallimet me optimistit dhe pesimistit qe jepeshin ne Essential (metoden e anglishtes). I pari ishte ky me lart, qe pesimisti mberthehet mire nga frika e cdo ngjarje te mundshme, i dyti me goten, gjysem plot apo gjysem bosh. Per ty Fiori gota eshte gjysem plot. Cilesi e mire! 

(Tani mjaft me ledha). Nje propozim do ta kisha, ne fakt eshte nje RI-propozim, se e ka bere Pentesilea me duket nga dhjetori i shkuar. Qe te hapet nje rubrike KRITIKE ne forum. Vandalin do ta kemi patjeter te pranishem ne te, por me siguri edhe disa te tjere do te ishin ne gjendje ta realizonin kete gje. Per kete vendose nje sondazh ketu tek letersia apo ne hyrje te forumit e pyet nese e deshirojne forumistet nje gje te tille apo jo. E me pas veproni. Do te ishte dicka e vecante e me vlere per forumin e letersise. (Po me lexove ketu, po ta bej me ze edhe njehere propozimin Pentesilea.)







Guntheric,

tema kishte plot ne Shqiperi per t'u trajtuar gjere e gjate, ndaj ndalu e trego vertet me nga afer se c'te beri pershtypje. Vjet u mblodha me fjale ne nje pjese me titull "Vijezim fundgushti". Problemet kete vit sipas meje ishin ato te nje viti te pare (disi te zbehura ne ngjyre) e ca te tjera renduar akoma me shume (po trego ti njehere). Keshtu qe ndalu njehere mire e shkruaje dicka me gjate. Per veprimtarine jashte forumit suksese!

...Duke vrare mendjen pertej "Pamje poetike" ...


Nga plasat e nje zemre 
burojne si nga nje gurre
piktura poetike 
e poezia pikture.

(Romantika)

----------


## kulla

normal qe qendron me larte se krijuesi, kritiku. krijuesi fluturon me krahet e veta, kritiku fluturon maje krijuesit. e shikoni ate qe fluturon me bark nga dielli, si te ishte peshk i ngordhur? ia shikoni floket si i ka leshuar qe t'ia krehi valet detit me floke? e shikoni se si i fryn reve qe andej e iu jep lloj lloj formash? 

fjala me verte mund te kete vetem dy kuptime si thua ti vandal, por i zoti i fjales di t'a shnderroje fjalen ne ate vajzen kineze contortioniste (apo qysh eshte fjala), qe koka e fjales te mbeshtetet tek ***** e vete fjales e veshet t'i ngrohen tek kofshet. ndersa kritiku, maksimumi ben nje bust, apo monument mermeri per nder te krijuesit. kaq per kete ceshtje. si kritik qe je i nderuar vandal, me siguri do arrish t'a dallosh se kush eshte dore e kush eshte kembe ne keto krijesa te veshtirosura, ne mundc edhe i drejton.

fior? ku vajti gjyshja ime? keni grumbulluar nje tufe pacauresh qe i bejne yzmetin forumit te letersise, e qe nuk ia thithin hic nga letersia pervec pseudo poezive me ikje-pritje e me dashuri engjellore platoniane, pervec spikatjes se fjaleve banale dhe paranojes se mos keto fjale i jane drejtuar njeriu ne forme fyerje. nqs do flasim per keq-menaxhim, atehere le te flasim me emra. rasti im eshte ai me ASD-ne. i thuaj t'i thote gjyshes sime, te kthehet, se nqs nuk mbani dot as nje palo krijues si puna ime qe do te shkerdheje ca gjyshen e vet 15 vjecare, atehere nuk mbani dot gje hic. 

me e keqja eshte se te tille picirruke, qe s'e kane idene nga lidhet gomari e jo me fjala, i hidhen ne kurriz contortionisteve te vertete sic mund te jete macja blue, e kur ngrihet dikush te thote se hallall, u sperdrodh bukur macja, te tjere, apo te njejtet por me nickname tjeter, mendojne se na qenkan krijuar klane, grupe, apo ku di une se cfare, dhe keto mendime percarjesh hidhen me ze te larte e ajo qe nuk duhet te ndodhi ndodh, krijohen me verte percarje. mora per shembull macen, se qelloi mace, po ka dhe shembuj te tjere. 

me kujtohet nje kohe, kur anetaret e ketij forumi krijonin, e smire nuk kishte, klane nuk kishte, e kush nuk dinte te krijonte por e provonte sa per te provuar veten, e leshonte penen kur krijimet e tij viheshin perballe krijimeve te mirfillta. ajo kohe ka vdekur. tani pseudo poetet i mbajne ison njeri tjetrit.

perfundimisht, mendoj se ky forum ka shkuar per lesh. fajin e ka kushdo, e ka drejtimi i keq, ose me sakte i paafte. nqs mund te kete ofendime, atehere le te fshihen ofendimet, por jo krijimet. fajin e kane krijuesit medioker qe e kane pushtuar, normalisht nuk mund te ndalohet njeri te shkruaj, por keta shkaterrojne estetiken e forumit te letersise.  fajin e kane indiferentet, apo don juanet qe shkruajne nje poezi qemoti per te kapur nje femer, fajin e kane mendjemedhenjte (ben vaki ketu hyj dhe une), e qe te gjejme kush e ka fajin, duhet te zhytemi shume me thelle, gje qe s'ia vlen. kjo s'do te thote aspak se nuk do te vazhdoj te shkruaj ketu, perkundrazi, duke qene se te gjithe paternet e ketij forumi mund t'i shikoj nga lart, krijimi, i marre si projektim i nje realiteti ne nje shoqeri te caktuar (pamvaresisht nese kjo shoqeri funksionon ashtu si duhet apo jo) behet me i lehte, mbase duke i ngjasuar me shume kritikes se sa krijimit.

----------

